# FFN Quick test cpt code



## kathleenl (Feb 9, 2011)

Good Morning,
I am trying to find the appropriate code for the fetal fibronectin quick test.  It is something the OB does in the office - it takes about an hour for the result to come up.  The only code I can find is the 82731 - The description does mention that the rapid test is available, but I am wondering then if I am to use this same cpt code for it?  
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!
-Kathleen


----------



## preserene (Feb 9, 2011)

It is a fetal protein that glues the amniotic sac to the uterine tissues -placental bed ( in intrauterine life of the fetus). The presence of it in the vagina is good diagnostic test for Preterm Labour.


----------



## preserene (Feb 9, 2011)

check this would go or not: 792.9. this fits for your CPT too.


----------



## kathleenl (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks - would you also use cpt 76821 for the FFN Quick test - where the speciman is not sent to a lab, but rather this test gives results in the office in about an hour.

Thanks again for your help
-Kathleen


----------



## preserene (Feb 23, 2011)

76821, 76820 are Doppler sonography- doppler sonography  is used for non-invasive assessment of circulation(fetal)here. This technique has been used for studying most of the major fetal circulatory systems, including the umbilical artery (UA), umbilical vein, aort , heart, and middle cerebral artery. Doppler sonography provides a unique opportunity to investigate human fetal hemodynamics and to* use these findings for fetal surveillance. *
 So this can be done for fetal surveillence concommitantly, along with when there is also a suspicion of Preterm Labor. FFN is done for PTL and 'Doppler Sono' is done for fetal well being of such a preterm labor if it occurs. (to know whether the fetus is in a good biophysical status for an extrauterine life when born )
So why not in one documentation when both done at the same time ?
But support with a diagnosis code for (fetal surveillence) medical necessity, if available in the documentation.


----------

